# Anterior Placent and External Versions - Questions



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

My OB's are recommending an ECV, as this baby is breach (nothing new for me). I am not afraid of the procedure and know there are risks, but to me the risks of the ECV far outweigh the possibility of a c/s. As a matter of fact, I am fairly sure the ECV will turn the baby, but I am also fairly sure that the baby will again eventually move out of position again. (S/he) is doing summersaults still at almost 37 weeks (just a day or two shy).

My main concern, which I didn't even think of at the time....I have been told my placenta is attached to the front of the uterus. What kind of effects could this have on the ECV? Could an ECV cause an abruption since the placenta is attached to the front?

Part of the reason they want to do it when I hit 37 weeks, is when I hit labor, I hit labor and go really quick. I can go from nothing but BH to delivery w/in a couple of hours. My last two we barely made it to the birth center in time for the baby to be born, and we didn't dilly dally around the house taking our time.

I don't know if they would consider delivery at the local hospital with a breach baby, because I am probably a good canidate (depending upon baby's position), as this if my 4th delivery at term. I have birthed a 10 pound baby with no perenial preparation w/ 3rd degree tearing (he had a huge head). My two boys were both large (9 lb 2 oz and 10 lbs) with no issues (shoulder dislocation, no need for intervention - forceps, vaccum, etc) if they do.

I just want to avoid a c/s.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I also had a breech baby and anterior placenta. I managed to turn him myself about 35-36 weeks by lying with my hips elevated and gently using my hands to move him. I got him transverse and couldn't move him further until I realized my hipbone was blocking his head. So I gently pushed his head straight in until it popped over my hipbone and settled down in my pelvis.

I think if you do it yourself, you will be more gentle and have more patience.

If you are RH- you might want to consider a Rhogam shot at this time. I am RH- and decided to skip Rhogam entirely. My baby turned out O-, so I needn't have worried anyway.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

I am by no means an expert, but when I was in nursing school I happened upon a Maternal-Fetal Medicine specialist giving a lecture about a lady about to undergo an ECV. I asked him if there are any special concerns with anterior placentas and he said no. Only one guy and his opinion but this was at a major teaching hospital (13000+ births a year). At this same hospital they do vaginal breeches for good candidates (multip, good pelvis, etc), so it owouldn't hurt to ask.

Good luck. You probably won't even need to worry about it when baby turns on his/her own in the next couple of weeks


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

They are looking at doing the ECV in the next couple of days, like right when I turn 37 weeks (which is Friday).

I have never had a baby (so far) that has been and stayed heads down until around 41 - 41.5 weeks.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, good luck with whatever you decide to do. I have seen several ECV and it seems the toughest part is the med (terbutaline) which causes mom's heart to race. It can be pretty disconcerting for mom but is totally normal and transient. The versions themselves are pretty fast- baby seems to turn right away or refuse to turn... Or have you had a version in the past and already know what to expect? Hope it goes smoothly or baby gets him/herself in position soon.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CEG* 
Well, good luck with whatever you decide to do. I have seen several ECV and it seems the toughest part is the med (terbutaline) which causes mom's heart to race. It can be pretty disconcerting for mom but is totally normal and transient. The versions themselves are pretty fast- baby seems to turn right away or refuse to turn... Or have you had a version in the past and already know what to expect? Hope it goes smoothly or baby gets him/herself in position soon.

I had one back in late Feb or early March 2003, but it was using Mag. Sulfate. And I do remember the heart racing...I swore I was having a panic attack when it was happening.

I had Tributaline when we lost our daughter to stop labor, so they could try to turn her to prevent a c-section. I don't remember what, if anything, I felt from it...I was way to emotional at the time.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

When my baby was breech, my OB explained the whole thing to me and said that basically, the real issue with anterior placenta and ECV is that the doctor can't properly feel for the baby. So if your placenta is high and your OB feels he or she can get a good feel for the baby's position, it's probably fine.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

At this point it is moot. My DS1 wouldn't behave for me to leave today so I didn't get to my US. The place wont reschedule it, so I am SOL, w/o going through my OB. I wont be back to them until next Wednesday, and I am not going to call them over this...it is my own fault.

Not sure what they are going to do at this point...probably wont have much of a choice but to schedule a c/s.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

You always have a choice! Don't let them pressure you into a c/s you don't want.

It is perfectly possible to attempt an ECV at any point before the baby is born - it's even been done in labor. So if that's what you want to do, it doesn't really matter if you missed your appointment, you can have your OB reschedule. Be aware that an ECV can be painful, and it can fail, especially as the baby gets bigger (that's what happened for me).

Alternatively, you can just wait. You said your other children didn't stay head down until 41-41.5 weeks? So why not wait for this one to turn the same as the others? I'm a little confused here - what is different about this pregnancy? Is it just the OB making trouble?

And there is a third alternative - if the baby doesn't turn, just have him breech. That's what I did, and I would no longer even consider a c/s just for breech. The studies that are out there indicate that it's just as safe for the baby, or safer, to birth vaginally with a good (hands-off) attendant as it is to have a c/s. And of course, vaginal birth is much safer for the mom, and for any future children you may want to have. ACOG guidelines now state that moms should be given the choice between vaginal birth and c/s, but many OBs won't give you the option if you don't stand up for your rights, or take the safer (IMO) course and steer clear of them altogether, find a homebirth midwife. I had to switch my care at the very last minute, but I had a perfect birth that I wouldn't change for anything.

I recommend that you educate yourself, know your rights, and don't just go with the flow into something you may regret. It can be hard, but it's worth it. Good luck!


----------

